# Vid - A6 drivers at work... bombs away!



## Royzee617 (Apr 28, 2005)

Well you will have seen the fighters and fighter-bombers at work in the previous video - now you can see how the A6 Intruder crews do their thing... well, get a glimpse of a part of it.

Personally I think the A6 was a great plane.... much like the Buccaneer... I once met an A6 driver and the tales he would tell...

No doubt you have read the Coonts book... or watched the movie... great stuff!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 28, 2005)

again a nice little video but perhaps in future could you post a few videos in each topic you make please, it jus keeps the number of topics down and makes life easier in general- thanks..........


----------



## Royzee617 (Apr 28, 2005)

Good idea... now I am a lieutenant postings don't matter so much to me any more... but it's not always going to be a theme night.... but maybe it could be like "here's what's on the menu tonight! Take your pic!".

Are you the generalisimo of this site?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 29, 2005)

what like the father figure?? or big gay bob that looks after you in jail, for a little summit in return??

but no just having a new topic for each video was pissing me off


----------

